# How many shrimp in a 6g?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I currently have a 6g with 5 ember tetras and 1 amano shrimp.
For a while I was going to add a betta, but now I'm thinking instead I might add a few shrimp as Sir Shrimpsalot is by far the coolest thing in my tank.
My idea is to have no two shrimps the same - I'd like a variety of colours.

How many shrimps would be happy in a 6gal?
Would 2 or 3 more (one top of my 1 amano) be ok?

I'm hoping that by getting all different kinds they won't reproduce... Is that a correct assumption?

Thanks so much!
-Julie


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

you could get more amanos, they dont reproduce in freshwater to my knowledge, or you could add other shrimp species, cherries/rilis etc.

check out AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to get a rough idea what you can put in as far as bioload


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks nigerian prince. Amanos are cool but I would definitely like to get some more colorful ones.
I've used the AqAdvisor but unfortunately I'm already over 100% in bioload (though filter capacity is more than enough).
So by those calculations I shouldn't add anything more.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should keep in mind shrimp have a very short life span (avg 1 year I believe) unless you plan on replacing them everytime they die, it would be much better to get a 10-15g tank and start a colony as opposed to trying to keep just a couple odd balls that will likely die within a year and never reproduce. I suggest a bigger tank because I tried it in a 6g one time and its too hard to keep the parameters stable as thats what shrimp really need. In the end mine all died, but the colonies are very enjoyable too, this was my set-up: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...y-17/my-shrimp-tank-updated-couple-vids-3589/
No expert....just my thoughts


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Diztrbd1 thanks for your input! It seems no matter what I do a bigger tank would be better.  
You make a good point re: lifespans, I hadn't thought of that.

Food for thought for sure.
Thanks again!


----------

